# Omamori Himari



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 12, 2008)

Omamori Himari
おまもりひまり

​




			
				Description said:
			
		

> Seven years ago, Amakawa Yuuto's parents died leaving him living alone without a single relative. Ever since then, his childhood friend, Kuzaki Rinko, has woken him up, cooked for him and generally taken care of him. The only thing he has left in memory of his family is a mysterious charm; a red ball given to him by his grandparents as a good luck charm (an omamori).
> 
> On the day of his 16th birthday, the charm mysteriously disappears, and into Yuuto's life walks Himari: a cat spirit-samurai girl and demon hunter who swears to protect Yuuto. There is only one small problem. Yuuto has a severe allergic reaction to cats!




*Genre:* Action, Ecchi, Harem, Romance, Shounen, Supernatural 
*Author:* MATRA Milan


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha, World of Warcraft keyloggers and gold sellers here?  First I've seen that.


Here's a download link for Omamori Himari ch. 22.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 5, 2008)

Chapter 23 is out.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay, dream-rapes. Those are always fun.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's try this again.  New chapter.  All the cool kids say it's 24.  I'd like to believe them.

Chapter 24: Kitten Impossible
DL
Read online


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

it was a good series but i had to drop it, ill prolly pick it up again


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I was board yesterday and this thread caught my attention, so I decided to give this manga a read through.

I have to admit, I wasn't really liking it after the first few chapters and almost stopped reading. Just seemed to cliche and the story just didn't make that much sense. However, I am glad I kept reading as it really started to grow on me. The pacing got better and I started to like the characters a lot more. Now I am actually interested in where things are going and am looking forward to the next chapter. Over all a pretty entertaining manga IMO.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 31, 2009)

Omamori Himari ch25 + 4koma[Twilight Dreams]


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 28, 2009)

Omamori Himari Chapter 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2009)

I wanted to post that link earlier today but couldn't find the thread (search function on the fritz) in any case, I updated the directory to avoid this mishap again. 
And Yuto really does need some training because he can't continue preaching peace without having the power to back it up. 

And I wonder what Shuzuku plans to do? Especially since it seems like something that might ultimately cost her life.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2009)

I say she wants vengance.


Also why so few people in this thread, this thing has hit every known fanservice trope

it is GENIUS

also post 1003


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2009)

Started reading this earlier because Kira found the announcement of an anime in January and I can't stop!  Good stuff!


----------



## Fran (Jul 6, 2009)

Reading this now. What a delicious cat-girl


----------



## Smoke (Jul 6, 2009)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Well I was board yesterday and this thread caught my attention, so I decided to give this manga a read through.
> 
> I have to admit, I wasn't really liking it after the first few chapters pages and almost stopped reading. Just seemed to cliche and the story just didn't make that much sense. However, I am glad I kept reading as it really started to grow on me. The pacing got better and I started to like the characters a lot more. Now I am actually interested in where things are going and am looking forward to the next chapter. Over all a pretty entertaining manga IMO.



That's me.


I'll probably start it up again


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2009)

Protagonist and childhood friend also look eerily similar to Shakugan no Shana characters.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 31, 2009)

Seems Omamori Himari has been licensed by Yen Press.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2009)

_lol cute cat chick 

Story is confusing me and I've been reading for quite some time now  
_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2009)

^You might have to go back and reread a few chapters, I know I did.  It's getting into storyline and not just fanservice.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I might reread also.

Also when Yuto have chance to grope a feel, he takes it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2009)

Let me guess, Yuuto will make it in the nick of time, thus stopping shizuku from exacting her revenge, which in turn would have been a round about suicide mission.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let me guess, Yuuto will make it in the nick of time, thus stopping shizuku from exacting her revenge, which in turn would have been a round about suicide mission.



I believe you are correct my good sir.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2009)

Part of me feels he is gonna be handing bitchslaps and What the hell speeches out


----------



## Corran (Aug 3, 2009)

Chapter 33

Read all of this manga on the weekend, really enjoying it 
Enjoying how the characters are actually developing 

Recent chap: yeah went pretty much how people expected it to go. Damn pyscho loli 
Speaking of the loli,my favourite moment of her in one of the earlier chapters is when she is healing Yuuto by rubbing him with her naked body. And her reason for being topless was because "It makes her horny " I admit I laughed a lot at that


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

Just when I thought this series was caught up, weekend wonders


----------



## Corran (Aug 12, 2009)

Chapter 34 One Manga

Couple of new characters introduced.

Damn I love this cat


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2009)

More young women have been shown the Harem can only grom:quiet


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

Cat orgasm...............


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2009)

I've heard of wet dreams, but this chapter gives it a whole new meaning


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Cat orgasm...............



I imagine she was purring pretty loud.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2009)

Ch.35 has now been scantlated.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2009)

@ Shizuku's explanation of Xmas


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2009)

^But it's dead on accurate along with why rich people tend to throw parties.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

Bringing back the paganism


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2009)

Himari seems to be drifting closer and closer to the dark side.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 29, 2009)

Chapter 28 is out by Manga-Heaven, however since it is licesned, they haven't provided any DDL for it and so only have it on their IRC bots.


*Edit:* Just realized 28 was already put out by someone else, but it's been so long since we had a release I got over excited 

Well, anyway, if your looking for a better quality scan for 28, there you go


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2009)

Damn, I thought a new scantlation was out. Latest scans are up to ch.36 and ch.28 scan was released back in March xD


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 29, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, I thought a new scantlation was out. Latest scans are up to ch.36 and ch.28 scan was released back in March xD



Yeah, I got overexcited


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to get it right this time, I swear it! 


Omamori Himari Chapter 37 by Hyena-Scans


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2010)

Boring chapter is boring.  But at least whatsherface accept her sisterly role, unlike Kaede.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2010)

Yuuto was sure playing one interesting and familiar video game


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2010)

Omamori Himari 38 now out 

lol, _my seductions work, he's just borderline gay_  

And interesting seeing a new demon slayer make an appearance this chapter.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 22, 2010)

He's not borderline gay Shizuku, he's just not a lolicon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2010)

To be fair Yuuto has fended off advances from most if not all of the female characters


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 22, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> To be fair Yuuto has fended off advances from most if not all of the female characters



But in his defense, I think most shonen protagonists in his position have done the same.  Rito from To-love-ru comes to mind.  Or Minato from Sekirei.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone else think of Shakugan no Shana Season II during the training session?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2010)

Some demons weren't meant for cold weather excursions 

Let's see how ch.41 plays out.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Jul 28, 2010)

Just started this so far so good but could someone tell me does it get better or worse?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, that was a pretty intense hotsprings scene


----------



## Random Member (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll say...

Kofuyu is very much a welcome addition to the cast for me.

Seems we have another new girl on our hands, unless we've seen the one embracing Yuuto at the end of the chapter before? 

I don't think that Yuuto's harem needs to be growing so much this fast but in the fight against SD and the loli fox, the more the merrier, I suppose.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

Full topless shots and innuendo

How many childhood friends is Yuuto going to have?


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 6, 2010)

The "new" girl isn't new heres a little clue go look at the last page of Chapter 40 it'll give you a hint at who she is.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

You mean last chapter?  Sounds pretty new to me


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 6, 2010)

She's appeared well before the last chapter but the last panel at the end of chapter 40 gives a big clue to who she is, I figured it out almost as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 7, 2010)

So it's just her first appearance using _that_ form?

I had a feeling it's someone whose appeared before since she addressed Yuuto familiarly but unless I'm mistaken, the last two chaps are her first appearances using that form. I prefer it over what she usually runs around as.


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 7, 2010)

You could say it's a different form but you'd be able to tell its the same person if you put them together.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2010)

Can we stop speaking in riddles and parables here?  Who is she?


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 7, 2010)

Well who in the manga is always eating? thats the hint from chapter 40.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Can we stop speaking in riddles and parables here?  Who is she?




*Spoiler*: _for character identity_ 



Tama




**


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 7, 2010)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: _for character identity_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo

10char


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2010)

I dunno who that is.  Then again I can't really remember or comprehend what's been going on in the past few chapters.  I should re-read.


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I dunno who that is.  Then again I can't really remember or comprehend what's been going on in the past few chapters.  I should re-read.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tamamo-no-Mae in other words loli fox


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

Tamamo sure has grown in all the right places 
I can't wait to see how the rest of the fight unfolds.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2010)

Dude's allergies didn't flare up...improvement?


----------



## Random Member (Dec 5, 2010)

A whole chapter and Himari's only managed a scratch...

It's just the beginning of her going all out, I guess, so I'm hoping for a little more progress from her next chapter. I think it'd be nice to see, even if things may end on the predictable side.


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2011)

Took 6 months for new chapter? Bloody hell


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2011)

Should have known the Nine tail adult form would be temporary. And lol@Yuuto commanding everyone as if it were second nature to him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2011)

For some reason, I can never get tired of Shizuku stating she's wet


----------



## Weather (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely lovely the scene with Yuuto and Shizuku, certainly my favorite pairing in the manga.

Himari and the others can leave 



> For some reason, I can never get tired of Shizuku stating she's wet



This is so true


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2011)

Yuuto better finish this battle so he could get his reward 

They're at a disadvantage right now if Himari can't use her full abilities. I know Yuuto doesn't want her to go berserk but now that she's been caught they might have to risk it, unless Yuuto powers suddenly spikes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2012)

I guess it really would have been too much of a stretch of Yuuto was suddenly able to manifest and control his powers in the heat of battle. But he can't continue this pacing forever. He could have been killed many times over by now. 

And it looks like someone has picked up a dangerous and hungry stray


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2012)

^Yeah, poor class rep's identity was always tied to her position as class president. At least now, she serves (literally by serving Tama) a purpose in the storyline. 

Rinko probably won't tell the other immediately right away but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2012)

Was turning into a cat when Yuuto stuck his fingers in there her way of losing control?


----------



## Markness (May 18, 2012)

Man, Yuuto got pretty close with Himari but freaked out when things were really building up. Oh well, things still seem to be good with them so there's always next time. The egg bit was also funny. Would Yuuto's genes even be compatible with Shizuku's? I'm surprised Rinko's not making much of a fuss this time around. 

Tama's got a PSP. Hope she's playing some Disgaea.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2012)

Figures Rinko wouldn't tell anyone seeing as the Class rep is an unofficial hostage for Tama now that she knows she's connected to Yuuto and Co.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2012)

The round table discussion and Yuuto's acceptance into the group went more smoothly than I thought. Now comes the issue of Himari's presence. I wonder what the group wants to discuss with her separately?


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 24, 2012)

It's obvious they're gonna try intimidating her. Something like "Once he fully awakens, your ass is dead"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2012)

Figures they'd try to seal Himari and Yuuto would arrive in the nick of time. Moving on, they now have their first mission.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 31, 2012)

It was so obvious they were going to do something to Himari. Why'd he allow her to go alone?


----------



## Markness (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, he was definitely lacking in foresight there but atleast he saved her in time.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2012)

Chapters are releasing quickly these days.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2012)

Yuuto may still be a hindrance in terms of his battle strength, but he'll be just fine. Liz's protection charm ensures it


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 5, 2012)

It's too bad the R-18 death attack belongs to a loli bodied girl, Liz or Himari would make it so hot

Just how many girls want Yuuto anyway?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 5, 2012)

^As far as I know, there's at least 10 so far.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 5, 2012)

We need an orgy then!


----------



## Markness (Aug 5, 2012)

Things are really heading that way. There just can't be no reason not to have something like that! Yuuto's loins are gonna hurt but he'll be happy!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2012)

Yuuto may appear all innocent but this is all part of his grand scheme to fully revive his clan. A harem's a nice start since you can produce quite a bit of offspring in such a short amount of time.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 6, 2012)

Yuuto will become a genetic jackhammer


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2012)

great chapter vampire girl and liz ftw, although yuuto needs to balance his harem with a couple of the other families , the smart aleck and the hetero chromia ones in particular

and drop the childhood friend , she really serves no purpose


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally got around to reading this manga after buying the volumes on a whim...

it's pretty good. And in a rarity for me, this time i favour the loli. Not usually my thing, but there's something entertaining about her heh ...

Of course, it'll probably end up with the obvious candidate winning, but we can hope for something different i guess


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2012)

Poor Rinko, Tama just had to go with the Big Breast analogy to hit her point home 

Yuuto's expression as the Class Rep and Rinko were falling out of the ferris wheel wasn't as panic as I thought it would be. Looks like Yuuto is becoming a bit desensitized to these kind of things


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, he almost looked glad to see them falling.


----------



## Markness (Aug 18, 2012)

His personality is really changing but his tone still came off as shocked. 

The chapter cover really cranks up the erotic level to a new high. It almost looks like an yuri hentai doujinshi cover but with better art. No wonder why there's long gaps between chapter releases! Milan has a lot of tension to release after his draws!

It never gets old seeing Shizuku push Himari's buttons. Shizuku messing with Himari's "lucky panties" was a new way of doing it and it fits perfectly! Poor Yuuto, though! He was an innocent bystander in that moment! Oww!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2012)

"Imagine yourself being big-breasted, and now you're like that."

:rofl  Good analogy.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol I haven't checked for a new chapter of this in like a year... think the last chapter I remember reading was like 39 than no chapters came out forever so I forgot about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2012)

Figures Yuuto would spring into hero mode after seeing Rinko and the Class Rep in danger. If only he could call upon that state whenever he needed to.

Someone enjoyed breaking the 4th wall this chapter or should I say this story that turned into a lukewarm romantic comedy 

Looks like a pretty large scale battle will now commence.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 23, 2012)

Aye looks like it's entering the climax as it were...

Also lol at Yuuto showing pro-skills at grabbing girls in bad places during his diving catch heh


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2012)

Ending was badass, especially the two page spread.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha don't worry Himari, panties aren't needed.... The upcoming battle is gonna be awesome, but it also means the manga will end soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like all the players are starting to assemble for the upcoming battles. Hopefully they won't disappoint.


----------



## Markness (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see the battle unfold. The build up was enthralling and all the faces are getting prepped. Himari saying Tama's dinner could eat her instead was also a clever line of defiance.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Sep 12, 2012)

That Shizuka... she knows how to steal the moment... nano


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _new chapter thoughts_ 



 Hmmm, who knew Kuesu was really Archer from FSN, eh? *grin*

Also now i think Yuuto has kissed just about the whole female cast ...


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 2, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> *Spoiler*: _new chapter thoughts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who made that connection. Decent chapter but enough stalling already, we need fights


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 27, 2012)

Im a bit confused on how snakey was getting hurt, just because some bullets were hitting her barrier, but she seemed to be just fine tanking the ayakashi hits.

Is it vulnerable to ordinary human attacks, but fine with ayakashi energy/effects?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 27, 2012)

so last chapter we got Kuesu being Archer...

and this one 
*Spoiler*: _new chapter_ 



 We got Himari throwing out a dead ringer for Gate of Babylon...

does this mean Rinko is really Rin or Sakura in disguise? *laugh*

anyway, more seriously, yeah, not sure what was going on with the bullets as the barier was obviously tanking energy blasts and stuff, but i dare say it'll be explained...

also, that last page... ouch

i doubt she's done for yet though


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonder if she's going to end up healed by shizuka, or some light-ferry hax 

Though if not, that could serve a purpose as well. As she said, she never really accepted ayakashi as beings to be respected and treated as equals. Her dying could further yuuto's lesson that not all ayakashi deserve to be given equal rights/status, and that not all human's would be willing to adapt to their presence.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2012)

Didn't think Kuesu would actually kick the bucket.  But now that she's dead, it's better for her to stay dead.  Finally give Yuuto some resolve.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally i'm of a general opinion that people who die should stay dead or it lessens the impact...

i might be prepared to make an exception though *smile*


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 9, 2012)

She'll get revived thanks to some hax ability. The only question is which side does she get saved by. It would be interesting to see her become the 9tails puppet...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2012)

lol, I'm glad I'm not the only one who had immediate doubts about her actually being dead (or staying dead). Most of these series cheapen the concept of death by having them be revived or just barely clinging to life when the audience was convinced they had in fact died.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 11, 2012)

Yuuto is gonna get his ass kicked.....again


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 11, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Yuuto is gonna get his ass kicked.....again



Hmmm I dunno. If he doesn't shine now then when will he? *grin*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2012)

Rinko really needs to sit her flat ass down before she gets killed.  Yuuto now has balls so he's gonna man up and tell her to stay out of his way.


----------



## Markness (Dec 27, 2012)

Pretty intense chapter! Himari loses it after Tama bites Yuuto and goes straight for her throat with her own teeth!


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 27, 2012)

It doesn't look good for our dead kuesu though *sadness*

Looks like there will be no miracle ressurection etc...


On a happier note some badass moves from Yuuto this chapter


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 27, 2012)

Im getting the feeling that yuuto will end up having to kill himari himself, as she said at the begining of the story. But its going to be her "dark" side, and her normal self will still be alive and happy with the group in the end


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha who needs a sword? Just ghetto fight! Bites work too


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2013)

That was mildly brutal eating going on there.

And i still think that himari is going to be the 1st demon he kills, just as she teased him about towards the begining of the story. Though im not sure if "normal/good" himari will survive that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm still holding doubts as to whether Yuuto will actually kill Himari, but he'll definitely tortured as to what to do whether he should do it.


----------



## Markness (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, Yuuto's going to be at a crossroads at this point. Himari's looking really spooky now since she indulged the ayakashi energy.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm..so there's still several things to wrap up in the last chapter. Lame


----------



## Rax (Jan 16, 2014)

SO they all raped him in his sleep? 

Shit ending is shit


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> SO they all raped him in his sleep?
> 
> Shit ending is shit



Certainly seems that way. Though if i were in his place, i'd be pissed off at the fact that i wasnt conscious to enjoy the reverse gang-bang 

And yeh, ending was rather weak. +1 good feels that everybody of note survived, and he has his harem-future to enjoy, though.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, at least he got laid by more than one girl, unlike most harem protagonists. I second the lameness of not being awake for it though 

Still, it's as close to harem as most endings get (as in now he's nailed them all, conscious or not, it's not a stretch to assume his resistance will have broken) so it makes a pleasent change


----------



## Rax (Jan 18, 2014)

Rinko seriously got the shit end.

Even the irrelevant characters got to bang Yuuto and she didn't, and she was there since the beginning.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sure she'll be happier nailing him when he's wide awake heh


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 18, 2014)

If Rinko would have quit kicking his ass she would've been shagging him for a long time


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 19, 2014)

Another possibility was that they simply slept with him, naked, until he woke up. Yeh, several of the girls there distinctly wanted his dick, but i doubt the author would have written them taking turns riding him while he was in a coma.

Plus this is japan we're talking about. The overt sexualized material isnt presented in such an openly (published) manner. Though it was still a nice ending. He woke up from his coma like a boss


----------

